# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaasontsteking

## kuifje

hallo
ik heb begin augustus een blaasontsteking gehad 
met medicatie ging ze weg maar er werd geen urine onderzocht toen het was een dokter van wacht.
nog geen drie dagen later weer een blaasontsteking urine onderzoek gedaan en het was een zware bacterie erin dus alle juiste medicatie genomen dan als voor geschreven.blaasontsteking ging terug weg.
nu is alles gedaan dacht ik ja wat dacht je drie dagen gingen voorbij en het was weer prijs weer blaasontsteking.
persoonlijk denk ik dat ze nooit volledig weg is omdat ze zo vlug terug komt.
wie weet raad want het mijne raakt op hoor.
groetjes

----------


## Oki07

Blaasontsteking kan heel hardnekkig zijn. Je kunt extra vitamine C en cranberry tabletten slikken. Een zure omgeving vermindert de kans op een blaasontsteking. Altijd van voor naar achter afvegen na poepen en na sexueel contact plassen. In ieder geval eerst terug naar de huisarts voor een andere kuur.
Ik kreeg altijd blaasontsteking na het vrijen, wat ik ook deed ter voorkoming. Nu slik ik na het vrijen 1 pilletje trimethoprim (antibiotica) en heb ik er nooit last meer van.
Sterkte!

----------


## sietske763

ik heb ook al jarenlang een chronische blaasontsteking, zelfs na een jaar een onderhouds dosering van AB hielp niet> paar dagen later weer blaasontsteking.
heb van alles geprobeerd, veel water drinken en cranberrys en hoge dosis vit C.
onderzoek bij uroloog gaf geen uitslag.
ik slik nu dus al tijden iedere dag 1 furadantine caps van 50 mg voor het slapen,
het fijne van deze AB is dat het alleen op je blaas werkt.
dus je wordt niet moe ervan enz enz.
dit is dus het enige wat voor mij helpt.
miss ook bij jou??

----------


## ikke64

Mijn raad. Een goede AB voor de dubbele tijd als er voor staat. Alleen zul je de HA mee moeten krijgen. Cranberry werkt inderdaad ook vaak goed. Alleen zul je dit moeten blijven slikken. In duitsland is bij de DM een goede betaalbare, eigenmerk, te koop. Dit voor de mensen die in de grens streek wonen zoals wij. Mijn vrouw slikt ze al jaren en heeft nooit geen AB meer gehad. Af en toe wel iets beginnends maar dan verdubbelt ze de dosis en drinkt veel water, dit laatste is trouwens een must voor mensen die gevoelig zijn voor blaas ontsteking.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Healthy01

Helaas kan blaasontsteking erg hardnekkig zijn. Heb er zelf ook regelmatig last van. Alle tips toegepast en onderzoek laten doen, maar helaas nooit duidelijk geworden hoe het steeds weer terug kon komen. Zelfs een half jaar lang preventieve kuur had geen zin. Gelukkig heb ik er de laatste tijd geen last meer van. Omdat het zo'n complexe ontsteking lijkt te zijn kan ik verder helaas geen raad geven. Succes ermee!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Adike

De tot nu toe gegeven adviezen kan ik als natuurgeneeskundige achter staan. Ook is het belangrijk om je goed warm aan te kleden op brommer, fiets, ed. Ook is het in de mode om de schaamharen volledig te verwijderen, dit kan ook een blaasontsteking veroorzaken als je er gevoelig voor bent. Blaasontstekingen ontstaan ook bij nieuwe seksuele gewoontes. 

Ik heb zeer goede resultaten met homeopathie bij blaasontstekingen in mijn praktijk. Verder is het beter om geen extra inwendige sprays te gebruiken en niet op een extreme manier de vagina te ontsmetten. En inderdaad veel drinken als je een blaasontsteking hebt. 

Als ontstekingen steeds terugkomen is het verstandig om te kijken hoe de weerstand verhoogd kan worden, zodat je minder bevattelijk wordt voor infecties.

----------


## Flogiston

Warm aankleden helpt helaas niet tegen blaasontsteking. Blaasontsteking wordt veroorzaakt door bacteriën, en die houden juist van een hogere temperatuur. Bij kou vermenigvuldigen ze zich juist veel langzamer.

Niet dat dat nou een reden is om je juist zo koud mogelijk aan te kleden - die bacteriën zitten namelijk sowieso al in je, dus hoe warm of koud je je kleedt heeft weinig invloed op die bacteriën.

Homeopathie werkt niet tegen blaasontstekingen. Het kan hooguit werken voor zover de homeopaat toevallig een middel kiest dat ook in de normale geneeskunde bekend is. Daar horen sommige kruiden trouwens ook bij. Maar je kunt dus niet zeggen dat homeopathie altijd helpt, hooguit dat een homeopaat in sommige gevallen toevallig iets kiest dat werkt.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Ik heb goede resultaten met homeopathie met blaasontstekingen. Homeopathische middelen worden gemaakt van planten, dieren of mineralen. Dus het zijn altijd bekende middelen. Homeopatische middelen zijn daarvan verdunningen. Als je het goed toepast in de juiste dosering en de juiste verdunning werkt homeopathie wel. Dus de specifieke bewerking van voorgaande bestandsdelen bepaalt of iets een homeopatisch middel is. Bekend is dat in de reguliere geneeskunst ook bijv. homeopatische oertincturen gebruikt met een chemische toevoeging. Wat voor mij geen toevoegende waarde heeft.

Blaasontstekingen worden inderdaad veroorzaakt door een bacterie. Belangrijk is om het onderlichaam warm te houden. Geen extreem nauwsluitende kleding te dragen die afsluiten.

----------


## Flogiston

> Als je het goed toepast in de juiste dosering en de juiste verdunning werkt homeopathie wel.


Dat is wat de homeopathen geloven, en wat ze om die reden blijven beweren.

Bij onderzoek blijkt dit echter niet te kloppen. Er is nog nooit een homeopaat in geslaagd te laten zien dat homeopathie werkt.

Ja, sommige aspecten werken, dat klopt. Dat is dan ook volledig geaccepteerd door de geneeskunde. Maar andere aspecten werken niet. Daarom wijst de geneeskunde die af. Toch blijven de homeopathen eraan vasthouden dat ook die onwerkzame behandelingen goede resultaten geven. Prachtig, maar hoe komt het dan dat die zogenaamde goede resultaten zo onzichtbaar zijn?

Neem dat grote onderzoek dat ik onlangs noemde. Maar liefst 176 homeopathen werden onderzocht - geen enkele daarvan bleek ook maar iets te kunnen. Nul resultaat. Helemaal niets!

Dit waren "goede" homeopathen, aangesloten bij beroepsverenigingen, die het eens waren met de manier van onderzoek. Zij verkeerden echt in de waan dat hun behandelingen resultaat zouden hebben - maar ze werden teleurgesteld. Het geneespercentage was nul.

Als het nu een slecht onderzoek zou zijn geweest, zou de homeopathenvereniging daar wel iets over hebben gezegd, al was het maar als tegenwicht tegen alle persberichten die de homeopathie (terecht) door het slijk haalden. Maar de homeopathenverenigingen wereldwijd blijven stil. Vermoedelijk kunnen ze niets tegen dit grote onderzoek inbrengen, en willen ze deze resultaten daarom maar liever verzwijgen.

Een andere mogelijkheid zou natuurlijk zijn dat de onderzoekers alleen maar slechte homeopathen hebben onderzocht. Maar dat zou natuurlijk wel heel erg toevallig zijn, dat je 176 homeopathen uitkiest en stomtoevallig alleen maar de rotte appels treft. Dat is zeer onwaarschijnlijk. En ook dan: stel dat deze homeopathen allemaal slecht in hun vak zouden zijn, waarom zijn ze dan door de homeopathenvereniging niet uit de vereniging gegooid?

De conclusie is dus opnieuw: homeopathie werkt niet. Ook homeopathen kunnen niet laten zien dat hun manier van werken tot resultaten leidt. En de homeopathenverenigingen wereldwijd proberen dit te verzwijgen - logisch, want tegen deze feiten is niets in te brengen.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Ik verwijs naar de opmerking van supernikje: een blinde hoef je niet te leren zien. Blaasontstekingen zijn te genezen met homeopathie. Ik had een keer een kat voor de kerstdagen die door een regulier dierenarts al diverse keren zonder resultaat was behandeld. Het dier plastte veel bloed. Ik had geen prettige kerst, met dat dier in mijn hoofd. Driekwart jaar later sprak ik de eigenaar weer en bleek die kat binnen een week van die klachten af te zijn. Ik heb me toen voorgenomen me nooit meer druk te maken over de werking of resultaat bij gebruik van homeopathie. Leeft een stuk prettiger.

----------


## Adike

Vanavond lekker naar Herman Brood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Allemaal een prettig weekend!

----------


## Flogiston

> een blinde hoef je niet te leren zien


De ervaring wijst uit dat dat wel degelijk mogelijk is. Mits de blinde ervoor open staat.

Wanneer de blinde niet _wil_ zien, is er natuurlijk niets dat je kunt doen. Meestal gebeurt dat wanneer de blinde er heilig van overtuigd is dat zijn tastzin al het beste is dat mogelijk is, en zich dus afsluit voor nieuwe inzichten.

Maar soms lukt het. Daarom bied ik zo vaak mijn inzichten aan. Blinden die blind willen blijven, wijzen ze af. Blinden die open staan en interesse hebben in een nieuwe wereld, nemen in ieder geval een kijkje. Pas daarna beslissen ze of ze wel of niet willen zien.

Adike, speciaal voor jou een blindheids-test.

Ik heb al eens het Spaanse jongetje genoemd, dat vorig jaar is overleden door homeopathie. Voor alle duidelijkheid: het jongetje is overleden als een direct gevolg van homeopathie, dus niet aan iets anders nadat er stomtoevallig juist op dat moment een homeopathische behandeling was toegepast. Nu zijn de ouders zo enorm kwaad op de misleidende verhalen die (sommige) homeopathen rondstrooien, dat ze er alles aan doen om de wereld te waarschuwen tegen dit gevaarlijke gedachtengoed.

Dit is vorig jaar wereldnieuws geweest.

Mijn vraag aan jou, Adike, als blindheids-test, is: weet jij over welk jongetje het gaat, en wat er is gebeurd?

(Ik vraag je dus niet om een mening over dit voorval; ik vraag je slechts of je weet over welke gebeurtenis het gaat.)

Flogiston

----------

